# Oh dear - I hope this owner is safe



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

In the car park at Fairlight Country Park (just outside Hastings) this morning - G472WDL ....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hopefully they will and I am Sure it will be insured!


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

teemyob,
Insurance ... hmmm .... sounds like you are thinking what I was thinking.... !!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

blimey, that was an intense fire. Look at the top fridge vent - started there? All the damge is to the front of that.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

it was so fierce that it melted the drivers door handle. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Bill_OR said:


> teemyob,
> Insurance ... hmmm .... sounds like you are thinking what I was thinking.... !!


Or maybe it was an accident and they are devastated!


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks like the Handbrake cable must have burnt through looking at how its parked.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought there was a 2m height barrier on the entrance to the Car park?

If so, how did he get in?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

What a dreadful site


----------

